#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Liquorfistel >

## Norbi

Hallo, 
folgendes Problem. 
Nach Entfernung eines Akustikusneurinoms lief, als ich nach 7 Tagen wieder zu Hause war Wasser aus der rechten Nase. Die Notaufnahme veranlasste die sofortige stationäre Wiederaufnahme im Krankenhaus wegen Verdachts auf eine Liquorfistel. Ein CT wurde angeordnet, welches aber keine eindeutigen Hinweise lieferte, wo das Leck war. Es wurde trotzdem eine OP angesetzt, bei dem die Narbe der AKN-OP wieder geöffnet wurde. Nachdem der Chirurg meinte, ich sei jetzt dicht, und das Wasser, dass eventuell noch aus der Nase käme noch Restwasser sei, dass noch im Umlauf ist wurde ich nach vier Tagen wieder entlassen, mit dem Hinweis, kein Wasserfluss zu provozieren, in dem ich den Kopf vorbeuge. Weiter solle ich Niesen unterdrücken und nicht schnäuzen oder die Nase hochziehen. Das habe ich dann 14 Tage so gemacht. 
In diesen 14 Tage merkte ich, dass Sekret den Rachen hinunterfloss und dass doch irgendwie sich eine dünnere Flüssigkeit beimischte. Wenn ich also auf dem Rücken lag musste ich nach einer Weile husten, weil die Lunge anfing, Röchel- und Rasselgeräusche von sich zu geben. 
Mein Hausarzt, den ich aufsuchte, meinte, wenn ich angebl. "dicht" sei, solle ich zu einem HNO um abzuklären, ob vielleicht nicht durch die Nebenhöhlen Hirnwasser in die Nase eindringe oder ob es sich überhaupt um Hirnwasser handele. Der HNO steckte mir dann Tampons durch die Nase bis in den Rachen und es wurde Hinrwasser festgestellt. Er schlug mir eine OP-Korrektur vor, wo er das Leck - ausgehend, es sei die AKN-OP-Wunde - durch das Ohr von Innen abdichten wollte. Ich bestand aber auf ein MRT, um andere Zugänge auszuschließen. Das MRT wurde vom HNO anberaumt. 
Auch das MRT lieferte keine Hinweise, wo sich das Leck befand nur, dass die Liquorräume ziemlich leer seien. Deswegen überwies mich die MRT-Ärztin sofort in die Notfallambulanz, so, dass ich wieder in der Neurochirurgie landete. Ich wurde dann zum dritten Mal an der selben Stelle geöffnet. Laut Chirurg wurde das Leck gefunden und von Innen und Außen abgedichtet. Das merkte ich auch, weil der Liquor offensichtlich nicht mehr den Rachen hinunterfloss. Allerdings soll ich für ca. 4 Wochen alles unterlassen, was im Kopf Druck erzeugen könnte. 
Dennoch wurde ich im Krankenhaus ständig gefragt, ob die Nase trocken sei. (Könnte man ja mit Tampons überprüfen, wie es der HNO machte). 
Jetzt meine Frage: Wenn der Liquor nicht mehr den Rachen hinunterfließt, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich nun wirklich abgedichtet bin und auch kein Liquor in Nase eindringt, obwohl ich manchmal das Gefühl habe. Oder kann Liquor trotzdem in die Nase eindringen ohne in den Rachen auszuweichen (z. B. durch Provokation)? 
Danke und Grüße

----------


## Pit47

Deine Frage: Wenn der  Liquor    nicht mehr den Rachen hinunterfließt, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich nun wirklich abgedichtet bin und auch kein  Liquor     in Nase eindringt.
Meine Antwort: ja, dann bist Du abgedichtet.

----------

